# من مهندس تكييف الي مهندس تمديد انابيب نفط



## المهندس هواوشة (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين العرب , و اقسم ان هذا الموقع هو مفخرة لكل مهندس عربي و ارجو من الله ان تتواصلوا في خدمة هذه الامة لانها تحتاج الى وقفة
انا مهندس تكييف تحول مجال عملي الى مهندس تمديد انابيب نفط و ذلك من هذه الازمة المالية التي لا تبقي احد على ما هو عليه 
فارجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول على اي معلومة قد تفيد و افادكم الله من علمه:57::57::57:


----------



## المحجوب توتي (20 مارس 2009)

الاخ هذا الموقع جيد لك لتنزيل الكتب:16:
http://eng4ever.en.funpic.de/Design_of_pipeline.html
بتوفيق


----------

